# **** Boards



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to make my own **** boards but i dont know what kind of wood besides basswood or balsa wood to use and im told they are expensive i am trying to find another soft wood to use but dont know what kind would work as good as those? Any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure, I only use wire stretchers for *****.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh what size do u use? I have the fox/**** wire stretchers, are there better ones for *****?


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

A large **** fits on a fox size just fine. Clear pine from Home Depot is easy to work with and cheap.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Dumb question what's clear pine? Is there more than one kind of pine? haha I have no idea.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

trapper12 said:


> Dumb question what's clear pine? Is there more than one kind of pine? haha I have no idea.


A board without knots


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok thanks never heard it put like that


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just an ignorant question, what can you do with a **** hide? I have killed a couple in my yard a while back and the other night I heard one of the cats fighting and opened the front door and there was 5 of the critters just standing on their hind legs on the edge of the porch looking at me. I usually just pop them in the head with a 22 pistol.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We like to play dress up and hit the Sundance Festival


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Whoa, Muleskinner, I cliked on that thumbnail and when it poped up it scared the crap out of me:shock: Now I know where some of those Sasquatch sightings came from:mrgreen:


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I trap them and sell the hide cuz it is soothing to be out and able to think. My VA counselor said to find something that would help me clear my mind and being outdoors away from the everyday grind helps.


----------

